
Machine Learning: Parallelized Object Detection in Video Files - DavidCanHelp
https://blog.filestack.com/tutorials/parallelized-object-detection-localization/
======
techfanatic
Can this also be used for detecting text within video frames? OCR per frame?

~~~
parsayousefi
Of course it can be possible. The core algorithm for object detection can be
modified to detect and extract text characters rather than typical objects.

